# Compatible Modem/router with MTNL



## Champ (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to switch to MTNL Broadband and will probably use the TriB UL data-256 or TriB UL data-512 plan.

I currently owe a 
1 Desktop with standard LAN etc
1. Laptop (HP DV1015tx) with std LAN and WiFi

I would like to surf Internet on both of them.


Can I use both computers with wireless modem supplied by MTNL if I don’t buy PCI wireless cared for my desktop 
Which will be better (modem+PCI card) or a router
Which wireless modems/routers in the market are compatible with MTNL (if possible pls include market prices).


----------



## wishmaster.dj (Mar 10, 2009)

1. i think the wifi router should have multple LAN ports, so you should be able to connect your desktop with A LAN CABLE and the laptop wirelessly

2. difficult choice, depends on the clutter of wires and your personal preferences PLUS your budget.

3. All wireless routers are compatible with MTNL. you can try the WAG200g, retailing at almost 3k


----------

